# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Хомяки помогли ученым разгадать тайну похмелья

## Irina

*Американские ученые выяснили, почему с похмелья трудно встать с кровати*. 
Как передает Innovanews, излишки алкоголя в организме затрагивают циркадные ритмы, которыми управляет часть мозга, синхронизируя пробуждение и отход ко сну с дневным светом.

Даже небольшое количество алкоголя может ослабить эту реакцию, утверждает доктор Кристина Руби.

Чтобы разобраться в действии похмелья, ученые из Кентского университета провели эксперимент, в ходе которого три группы хомяков в разной степени опьянения подвергали воздействию света различной интенсивности.

Алкоголь в кровь хомяков попадал вместе с водой, которой были наполнены поилки грызунов. Первая группа пила простую воду, вторая — разбавленную спиртом на 10%, третья — на 20%. Понятно, что последняя группа переживала наиболее интенсивное похмелье по сравнению с первыми двумя.

Выяснилось, что чем больше степень опьянения, тем сложнее хомякам было сориентироваться, какое сейчас время суток.

Воздействие тусклого света вынудило хомяков-трезвенников просыпаться на 72 минуты ранее, чем обычно. Вторая группа проснулась раньше на 30 минут, а третья, «усугублявшая» более всех, лишь на 18 минут.

Хотя хомяки являются ночными животными, они также ориентируются по свету, как и люди.

Ученые говорят, что хронический алкоголизм способен менять поведение человека и его биоритмы, снижая активность в то время, когда она должна быть повышенной, и увеличивая, когда следует успокоиться или даже заснуть.

Профессор Дэвид Гласс заметил, что хомяки выбраны для исследования не случайно, так как, во-первых, их циркадные ритмы наиболее предсказуемы, а во-вторых, эти грызуны, как оказалось, любят выпить.

«Часть проблем в жизни алкоголика — это неразбериха в циркадных часах», заключили ученые. «Так как организм, ориентируясь по свету, имеет понятие, когда и какую следует вести деятельность, смещение цикла не замедлит сказаться на ежедневной активности».

Между тем, как сообщалось ранее, люди, регулярно употребляющие спиртные напитки, больше внимания уделяют своему здоровью, занимаясь физическими упражнениями чаще, чем трезвенники.

----------

